# My other passion........ it's pretty unique



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

I thought i would take a moment and show ya'll one of my other passions.  Well I learned how to do it well and perfected the process, and I do quite well with them, by selling them.

I make these great doll bottles using real baby bottles and filling them with non-toxic liquids and they are made to look like the real thing.  I use all sorts of bottles and all brands and sizes.   If it's a baby bottle I can turn it into a doll bottle !!!   Here are just a few samples.

Many doll collectors buy them as props or mom's for their little girls to play with.

Here are just a couple of the liquids that I make to put in my doll bottles.

















I also use the hospital issue bottles of formula as well.












AND i'm a beginner at painting dolls, 

this is the doll I started with.






And she's not quite done yet, I haven't decided if i'm going to hand root hair or order her a wig.  And I haven't opened her nose up, meaning drilled it out and then place dark felt inside her head to give it the look of being open and depth.  Oh and I borrowed the body off another doll, lol so the body on this one is weighted but her hands, feet and head are not weighted yet.  When she is done will will weigh between 3-4 pounds and will be about 18" long and will wear preemie sized clothes from the infants department.


----------



## Bret (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow. It's amazing how different it looks with eyelashes and real clothes!


----------



## earthygirl (Dec 13, 2007)

That is just precious!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 23, 2007)

Very good painting work.  Do you use an airbrush?


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 23, 2007)

omg you are so feaking talented!!


----------



## ginger21 (Jan 24, 2008)

wow!! that looks great! you're super talented!   :shock:


----------



## Lane (Jan 24, 2008)

Really does look great and the bottle idea is wonderful!


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 25, 2008)

That is really neat. It looks like something that takes alot of patience and attention to detail.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, what a unique talent!


----------



## Missjulesdid (Feb 19, 2008)

Faithy, this Doll is lovely!  I used to make porcelain baby dolls with my grandmother, but they never looked this good!  We'd mix the porcelain slip, pour it into the mold, clean off the seams, fire it in the kiln, paint it, make and stuff the body, make the clothes and sometimes even crochet a little bonnet! WAY WAY WAY too much work but it made my grandmother happy.


----------



## Mom232 (Apr 12, 2008)

That's awesome.  Love the baby bottles!  
I've seen the doll thing before.  It's amazing.


----------



## Lexi (Jun 30, 2008)

That is so cool! I have always wanted to try reborning but I just cant stand to spend all that money for something I may not love doing! Your doll is coming out lovely though! Great work!


----------



## Luna (Jun 30, 2008)

That doll is so cute.


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 21, 2008)

Those babies are so lovely. The bottles are just darling! Wow!


----------

